# HP Officejet 4315 won't scan!



## brad9m (Oct 16, 2009)

Desktop Computer - HP a1540n, 3 GB Ram, dual boot to Ubuntu and Windows XP, Comodo Firewall

HP Officejet 4315 All in one (Printer, scanner, fax, copier)

Ok, so here's the problem. My scanner stopped working for some unknown reason. The printer, copier, and fax functions all work. 

Attempt 1:
Downloaded and ran ScanDiagnosticUtility_ver_1.5 from HP website. Says there is no problem.

Attempt 2:
I uninstalled, and reinstalled the software and still nothing. 

Attempt 3:
I tried again to uninstall, this time I renamed the twain 32 folder, and reinstalled. Still nothing. The scanner does not attempt to do anything when I put a document in the top feeder. When I press the scan button, it blinks like it is trying to communicate, but does nothing (even when the firewall is closed). I tried scanning from the Control Panel and when I click on the scanner, it does nothing.

I have checked the Event Viewer and I can't find any entries related to the scanner. HP Digital Image Monitoring is enable in the Startup tab of msconfig. Print spooler and PML Driver HPZ12 services are on Automatic and Started (and I have restarted both services with no change).

Now, before anyone says the scanner must be broken....I am able to scan, print, copy, and fax from Ubuntu (Unix), so I know the scanner is fully functional.

The last thing I have to add is that when I try to scan using the HP Digital Image Monitor (HP Solution Center) it brings up a blank error window, but still no entries in the Event Viewer. 

I know this is a software problem, but I don't know where to go next. What else does the scanner depend on that might be missing???:4-dontkno


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I would suggest completely uninstalling/removing ALL of the HP software and drivers from Add and Remove Programs. Reboot, and then reinstall the software. Test and see what happens.


----------



## masterjed (Jul 25, 2009)

Do you have any other printer device installed in your computer? Please insert the disk software, open and explore the disk, look for the folder UTIL, go to CCC, and look for a batch file named Uninstall_L1.bat run the file and follow the instructions. After the uninstall process level 1, do not restart your computer, proceed to Uninstall_L2.bat and same thing, follow the instructions. Please do the same with Uninstall_L3.bat and Uninstall_L4.bat before restarting your computer and be sure to disable your firewall and antivirus. Then re-install the software driver of the printer. Please hit me back for the result.


----------



## brad9m (Oct 16, 2009)

No other printers are connected except virtual printers (Adobe pdf, Microsoft Document Writer/One Note). I'm looking for the install discs now. I'll post an update after I try it.


----------



## brad9m (Oct 16, 2009)

I did the L1-L4 uninstall and it didn't work. I am still getting the same blank error message. :upset:

It won't scan from the Control Panel either, so do you think I am missing a dll file???

I'm at a loss.


----------



## brad9m (Oct 16, 2009)

Update: Attempt #289374982374 I did the L1-L4 uninstall. Then I ran CCleaner to remove junk files. Next I ran Comodo Registry cleaner. Then I restarted and ran CCleaner's registry cleaner. I reinstalled the software from the CD and it failed the installation, so I had to reboot to finish the install. I rebooted and by some miracle it worked. My scanner is working, but now the fax doesn't work from the HP "Solution Center" (aka trouble central), but I can live with that.


----------



## masterjed (Jul 25, 2009)

Thats good you finally figured that out and get it running.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

You can mark thread solved under thread tools near top of this page, ty.


----------

